# Google- What I ate yesterday: Jan Leeming reveals how giving up sugar has kept her slender - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What I ate yesterday: Jan Leeming reveals how giving up sugar has kept her slender**Daily Mail*I used to suffer from mild *irritable bowel syndrome* and I found it helped to start the day with porridge that I make with a product called Oatly. It's an alternative to soya milk and it's meant to help reduce your cholesterol. I always add blueberries *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

